# Opinions When Walking?



## Quail (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello all! I plan on getting a companion indoor pigeon that I can harness/pigeon pants train to take with me on walks, however my family seems to think this is a bad idea because the general public will be disgusted and react adversely. I don't think this would happen, however could you share with me your experience with taking your domesticate pigeons on walks and people's reactions? Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be very care doing that as people have had pet pigeons yanked right off their shoulders by hawks. They are very fast and you won't see them coming. 
Also, I think pigeons are happier with other pigeons which is normal for them, or at least with a mate. Living in a human world is harder on them. unless you were getting a non releasable pigeon that needed to be a pet for some reason.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I have two pet pigeons that have the pants or diapers, whatever you want to call them. I have had mixed reactions but for the most part people don't say anything, and I often and unabashedly say that I have indoor pet pigeons. My own family is quite judgmental, and image oriented, but for the most part, my friends and family consider my two birds a unique quirk of mine. They were rescued as babies, and I hand raised them. They just turned a year old. They are very loving, very sweet, and very affectionate. They bonded strongly with me, and are very intelligent. I don't let them go outside, even with the pants and leash, as I am concerned they could get snatched from a predator bird. However, they love to go about the house, and are easy to catch, so therefore I have had no need to use a leash to catch them. I have a few pics of them on my page, in their suit and about the house, if you want to take a look. I got my suits at avianfashions.com they have suits made specifically for pigeons that fit my two, who are very different in size, perfectly. I agree with Jay3, if you get a pet pigeon you should consider getting a mate for it as it gets older. They are happier when they have another pigeon to be with.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Consider how many steps it would take your pigeon to go the same distance you would consider a walk. Most birds weren't created to walk long distance. That's why God give them wings. If you want a pet bird do it a favor and keep it in your house or a loft.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

beatlemike said:


> Consider how many steps it would take your pigeon to go the same distance you would consider a walk. Most birds weren't created to walk long distance. That's why God give them wings. If you want a pet bird do it a favor and keep it in your house or a loft.


Most people that get the pants/diaper whatever you want to call it, that want to take their birds outside the home train their birds to sit on their shoulders while they hike, it is just so the birds get a chance to enjoy the outdoors in relative safety. I have a friend that does that with her parrot. I don't do that with my 2 pigeons because I am a bit paranoid a predator bird could see them on my shoulder and try to snatch them off.


----------



## Quail (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I must not have stated what I was curious about clearly. I'm just wanting to know if people would react poorly if they were to see me in the park with a pet pigeon. I take my green cheeked conure out using an aviator harness and have never had problems with predators.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I doubt you will have problems with people making comments about you having a pet pigeon. Even if someone does say something, who cares? People make remarks about everything, from your hair to your shoes. Some people are just mean, and I have learned not to live my live in accordance to what other people think. At least I work really hard not to. I can say most people have never said anything when I said I had pet pigeons. I have seen people take pet lizards in downtown Seattle with a harness and no one gives them a second look. As far as predator birds with pigeons, you have to remember that hawks go for them all the time. They see them as a staple food source, so you would be more at risk for them thinking about going for a pigeon on your shoulder then say, your green conure. I would not let others deter you from having a pet pigeon, if that is what you want. Consider your surroundings, and safety, if you want to take it out with you, in the future.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't understand what difference it would make. People are people. Some like all animals, and some don't like any. If you like a pet then that is all that matters. If others opinions are so important, then don't take him out. You should be proud of and happy with your pet, not uncomfortable about what others think.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I agree with the 2 previous posters, if you like your pet pigeon and want to bring him out with you, then do it  don't let other's opinions stop you from doing what makes you happy.

I sometimes bring my pigeon out in a cage to get some sunshine, some people smile at me and others just ignore me. I also bring water to the feral pigeons, and the same thing happens. I have never had someone give me a bad look or say something rude, but if they did I would probably ignore it.


----------

